

Show HN: Twurn, The app we start our work day with - culturengine
http://twurn.com

======
culturengine
We start the day with a twurn to see who makes coffee for the rest of the
team. We twurn again for the same reason after lunch, and again around 4pm.

We made it just for fun, but it gets used every single day without fail.

The best part is that if you lose 3 times in a row, you get a free pass the
next time you lose against the same group.

~~~
pedalpete
shouldn't that be 'if you lose 3 twimes in a row'?

------
CWIZO
Humm I'm not to sure if I want to tweet who should make coffee in our company
(or any other task like that). I can't imagine using this with friends either
(who is the designated driver today, for instance) as I see no point in
posting that to my stream. But hey, I hope there are people that like to post
such nonsense in public :)

~~~
culturengine
You don't have to tweet the decision/outcome, but if you do the tweet is an
@reply to the person chosen for the task, not a public tweet.

------
sasaaa
sweet / but I keep on loosing my Twurns..

